# Pigeon Breed for my son



## newpigeon2016 (Sep 22, 2016)

I want to get couple show pigeon breeds for my son and I to raise and show. Nothing to serious just for him to do on weekends and after school. He is five years old so something calm and easy but also fun. What breeds would you suggest getting. Thanks


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

They say satinettes are usually pretty calm. They're also small and very cute.


----------



## pidgelover141 (Jan 31, 2021)

Classic Old Frills, German Owls, Lucernes, Lahores, Runts, Modenas, Tumblers, Rollers, West of England Tumblers, etc there are many breeds to choose from!


----------



## beachwood45789 (Jul 15, 2014)

pidgelover141 said:


> Classic Old Frills, German Owls, Lucernes, Lahores, Runts, Modenas, Tumblers, Rollers, West of England Tumblers, etc there are many breeds to choose from!


Hi, go to www.fancypigeonauction.com maybe you will see something you like


----------



## Faith G. (Sep 15, 2021)

My favorite breeds are homers, highfliers, owls, and tumblers. Those are the breeds I have in my loft. I'd recommend tumblers because they can look really interesting and fun and their acrobatic tendencies are really cool to watch, they can even come with feathered feet. I'd also recommend homing pigeons as they are one of the easiest to find and if they happen to escape, they are very likely to find their way home (thus their name), though I successfully free fly all of my breeds daily.


----------

